# Payroll Software Suggestions, Please



## crushing (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm looking to update the payroll software for a non-profit organization with only six or so employees.  Presently I'm using Payroll for Profit, but it is very old, unsupported, and may not even be certified to run on the newer Windows OSes.  Plus, it gets kind of goofy on me sometimes.

I would like for the new payroll software to have some reporting functionality for payroll period (bi-weekly), month-end, quarter-end, and year-end, as well as the standard tax reports for the accountant.

The payroll software doesn't have to have the ability to print checks, as that is handled in a different accounting program (that doesn't have the payroll function included).  But, it should be able to print the "check stubs" (gross, taxes, etc.) to include with the employee's check.

It doesn't seem like my requirements for a payroll package are likely that much different than those of a martial arts school.  Plus, I'm sure we have many others here with small business and small non-profit experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 27, 2007)

Simply Accounting would probably be a good bet.


----------



## crushing (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, I will check it out!


----------

